# Aliens



## Randyjoe (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd like some ideas for beings unlike anything on Earth. For example, I don't want to describe little green men or monsters with tentacles. I want to describe something unimaginable to a human, like an ethereal being or a dog made from water. Something original.

Of course, it has to be imaginable to the reader I'm describing it too!


----------



## movieman (Jun 6, 2012)

One of my favorite aliens is in the Quatermass 4 TV series. They're never seen, the humans never really find out anything about them, they just start telling people to go to ancient worshiping grounds like Stonehenge and then... harvest them. Beyond that they make no attempt to communicate and they ignore any human attempt at communication because it's like a potato plant trying to communicate with a farmer.

Otherwise you probably end up taking the Lovecraftian route of 'Oh, the horror. The creature was so unimaginable that I can't possibly put it down into words but at five cents a word I have to write more anyway to pay for my groceries.' Which worked for him, but not so well these days.

In fact the Quatermass alien would fit pretty well into a Lovecraftian mythos except that they're not mad.


----------



## Industrial (Jun 6, 2012)

movieman said:


> Otherwise you probably end up taking the Lovecraftian route of 'Oh, the horror. The creature was so unimaginable that I can't possibly put it down into words but at five cents a word I have to write more anyway to pay for my groceries.' Which worked for him, but not so well these days.



Hmmm Lovecraft. I say he is timeless.


----------

